# Star Island vs Westgate Town Center



## klynn (May 19, 2010)

I am giving an Orlando vacation to my niece and nephew and their families (including little kids). They need at least a 3BR. For their dates I can get them either a 3BR at Star Island or a 4BR at Westgate Town Center. Which would you choose? TIA


----------



## Greg G (May 19, 2010)

Never been to Westgate Town Center but I'd say go for the 4BR with the number of people you mentioned (I assume the 4 bedroom has at least 2 bathrooms)

For Star Island 3 bedrooms you need to determine if it is really a three bedroom or if the third bedroom is a den/study with pull out bed. See the Star Island Website for what these look like.  The den/study is a small kitchenete with a fridge, microwave, sink, coffee maker, dishes, and utensils  (not a full kitchen),  and no stove.  Kids would probably be fine for that third room but adults might not.


Greg


----------



## Kola (May 19, 2010)

I have been to both resorts, but we have never enjoyed a 4 bd. unit. If the two resorts are your only options I would recommend Westgate Town Centre. It has numerous kid-friendly facilities, a lot more free space, and the Town Centre multistorey buildings are of recent construction. Don't let anyone confuse the issue by mentioning Westgate Vacation Villas which is the older (up to 25 years old) section of the Westgate property. 

Make sure that your family knows how to decline (repeat DECLINE)  any and all invitations for a resort tour, 'guests' specials', or whatever other term these Westgate sales sharks may use. 

Your familly will enjoy their stay !


----------



## DVB42 (May 19, 2010)

I have stayed at both resorts. I personally prefer Star Island as far as resorts are concerned but with your large crowd I would choose the 4BR unit at Westgate. We stayed in one of their 4BR units several years ago and it has a lot of room. I agree with the previous post about the sales pitch push – avoid involvement – they are very pushy.


----------



## Keep Traveling (May 19, 2010)

I am currently at WTG in a 4 bedroom.  Its a 3 Bedroom with stairs to the other 1 bedroom.  

There is 3 refrigs, a HUGE master Tub.  Each room is spacy and a porch.  I have stayed in the 3 Bedroom and it just doesn't include the upstairs.  Everything appears to be pretty well taken care of.

The resort is nice and has a nice location.  My family is staying in it right now but leaving tomorrow but I have it until Sunday, They are scrambling to see if they can extend their vacation.  My sister said she could live in it.

Anything specific you want to know please let me know.

KT


----------



## wcfr1 (May 19, 2010)

I am currently in a 3 bedroom unit at Star Island and have previously had 3 bedroom units at WG. So far Star island is a HUGE disapointment.

The third bedroom isn't even a bedroom. It's really a lock out unit and the bed is only a pull out couch. 

I am in one of the "remodeled" buildings but damn... that had to be a long time ago. Of the two I wish I was at WG instead.


----------



## vkrn (May 20, 2010)

wcfr1 said:


> I am currently in a 3 bedroom unit at Star Island and have previously had 3 bedroom units at WG. So far Star island is a HUGE disapointment.
> 
> The third bedroom isn't even a bedroom. It's really a lock out unit and the bed is only a pull out couch.
> 
> I am in one of the "remodeled" buildings but damn... that had to be a long time ago. Of the two I wish I was at WG instead.



What unit are you  in?


----------



## wcfr1 (May 21, 2010)

1333. Are you here too? 

We live about 90 minutes away and am just here for a long weekend. Used a cheap little studio unit I have to trade with Interval. Since it's off season they had over 40 resorts to choose from. 

Lot's of Marriotts etc., but wanted a 3 bedroom becasue there are 8 of us. That's how we ended up with Star Island. It was the only 3 bedroom unit that came up.  

Using the 4 day Florida Resident pass that expires on the 25th. Did EPCOT yesterday, Magic Kingdom today, Hollywood Studios Saturday and Animal Kingdom Sunday.


----------



## vkrn (May 21, 2010)

wcfr1 said:


> 1333. Are you here too?
> 
> Using the 4 day Florida Resident pass that expires on the 25th. Did EPCOT yesterday, Magic Kingdom today, Hollywood Studios Saturday and Animal Kingdom Sunday.



No, not there right now. Coming next week. I was just wondering what the units are like. We are going to be in building 24 and building 16 (at least according to our confirmations). I am hoping they are not the worst units in the complex. I made the reservations thru II even though I am a Wyndham owner because I also own DRI points and it was a better deal. I have been reading things about the units and now I am worried we won't be happy with the choice.

ANyway, have fun! It sounds like you have a busy schedule ahead


----------



## wcfr1 (May 21, 2010)

It's just that i had such high expectations and it's just a let down compared to some other Orlando options I suppose. I will make a post about a great inexpensive place to eat nearby, but look for the specials at Logans Roadhouse Grill right on 192.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 21, 2010)

We stayed at Star Island over last year's Thanksgiving Holiday.  We own 12 timeshares and they come in all shapes and sizes. I would rank Star Island with some of our middle timeshares, not as good as Hyatt or Marriott, but better than some.   We had a good time there and enjoyed our stay.


----------



## jlf58 (May 21, 2010)

I stayed in Star Island the 1st year it opened and it was consdered the nicest in orlando. I stayed there 10 years later and they had the same wall paper on the wall so you do the math LOL 





wcfr1 said:


> 1333. Are you here too?
> 
> We live about 90 minutes away and am just here for a long weekend. Used a cheap little studio unit I have to trade with Interval. Since it's off season they had over 40 resorts to choose from.
> 
> ...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2010)

We just saw the model units a year-and-a-half ago and thought Star Island was really nice.  I suppose they just make sure the model units are great.  Not impressed now.  

Westgate Town Center was one we were considering for next May ourselves.  We see 3 bedroom units for our dates.  If the kids truly come with us, we will need that many bedrooms.  But if only our son and DIL come, they wouldn't mind the second bedroom at Cypress Harbour.  It's a hard choice for sure.


----------



## Kola (May 21, 2010)

Fletch said:


> I stayed in Star Island the 1st year it opened and it was consdered the nicest in orlando. I stayed there 10 years later and they had the same wall paper on the wall so you do the math LOL



Is the same wall paper still there 25 years later in 2010 ?  

K.


----------



## wcfr1 (May 23, 2010)

Kola said:


> Is the same wall paper still there 25 years later in 2010 ?
> 
> K.




No wall paper but the same kitchen sink!


----------



## riverdees05 (May 23, 2010)

The 3 bedroom unit at Star Island that we stayed in didn't have washer/dryer in the unit.  You had to use the common ones on the first floor.  I had called and they said there were in some of the units, but not all.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 23, 2010)

Haven't stay there in 18 months, but did look at the models 2.5 years ago as I was locked out of my unit due to "the renovation" of building 40 & 39.  When I visited my "finished" unit, I was the only occupant in my building as some of the furniture was not yet delievered.

The models and the finished product were definitely "different" as to the finishes.  No bathroom glass tile countertops (too expensive & housekeeping veto all the 'little grout' lines). No fancy computer niches. No 'Ikea' style cabinets in "A" unit; slightly smaller cabinet package.

But, the original "B" kitchen cabinets (pickled pink ones) were present in the models and the unit. Countertops had been replaced, I believe. 

But this remodel was not done with a Special Assessment although the MF did go up a bit too much (about 6% the next year).  I was not there this year (2010) as I deposited my unit.


----------



## pedro47 (May 23, 2010)

We stayed at Westgate with a family of 7 adults and 3 grandkids some years ago. The unit was very large and very nice.  Just do not go to their t/s presentation.


----------

